# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Is the Evangelical Church Trafficking Children?

## Created4

*Christian Churches Redefine the Meaning of Orphan to Justify Participating in Child Trafficking*



The recent arrest of Mormon Paul Petersen in Arizona, a politician and adoption attorney, has shown the public that religious institutions and churches are a big reason why child trafficking exists today.

Paul Petersen allegedly used his position in the Mormon Church to move to the Marshall Islands as a missionary, learn the local language and culture, and set up a very lucrative adoption business trafficking pregnant women and their babies to the U.S.

The child trafficking business today, which includes trafficking children from outside the U.S. into the U.S. through adoption agencies, as well as trafficking children within the U.S. through the government-funded foster care system, is quite possibly the most lucrative* businesses in the U.S. today, if one includes "legal" ways of trafficking children, as well as illegal ways.

In the Petersen case, for example, his organization was illegally selling babies through adoption for $35,000.00 to $40,000.00 per child.

This is not a problem strictly confined to the Mormon Church, nor to the Catholic Church which has been rocked with scandals regarding pedophile priests.

The biggest religious player in trafficking children today, is probably the Evangelical Church. If the Evangelical Church immediately stopped participating in overseas adoptions, and stopped participating in the government-funded foster care system, it would have a serious impact in stopping the flow of child trafficking today.

When one looks at the rationale used today by the Evangelical Church to participate in government-funded programs that are documented to be involved in child trafficking, we learn that the church is using the term "orphan" incorrectly, and instead of obeying scriptural principles to care for "orphans and widows," they are actually doing the opposite, by completely denying parental rights and participating in the lucrative child trafficking business.

*Full Article*

----------


## Anti Globalist

Wouldn't surprise me one bit if there are churches that are doing that.  Theres plenty of priests out there that are heretics.

----------


## Created4

> Wouldn't surprise me one bit if there are churches that are doing that.  Theres plenty of priests out there that are heretics.


Almost all churches are doing it.....

----------


## Created4



----------


## Dr.3D

I wouldn't call those 'Churches' that are doing this, Christian.

----------


## Created4

> I wouldn't call those 'Churches' that are doing this, Christian.


Why not? They pretty much all participate. Do you know of ANY Christian churches who have taken a position against government-funded adoption and foster care??

----------


## donnay

> I wouldn't call those 'Churches' that are doing this, Christian.


That is correct.  Lots of people can claim they are christians, by only making the claim they are.  Their works/deeds prove otherwise.  

Matthew 7:15  (KJV)
15 Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves.

----------


## Dr.3D

> That is correct.  Lots of people can claim they are christians, by only making the claim they are.  Their works/deeds prove otherwise.  
> 
> Matthew 7:15  (KJV)
> 15 Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves.


Exactly!  We should go on to read....




> *Matthew 7:16-23*   Ye shall know them by their fruits. Do men gather grapes of thorns, or figs of thistles?  17 Even so every good tree bringeth forth good fruit; but a corrupt tree bringeth forth evil fruit.  18 A good tree cannot bring forth evil fruit, neither can a corrupt tree bring forth good fruit.  19 Every tree that bringeth not forth good fruit is hewn down, and cast into the fire.  20 Wherefore by their fruits ye shall know them.  21 Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.  22 Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?  23 And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity._ (KJV)_


Don't be fooled by those who subscribe to the perversions of man.  Many if not all of the big box advertised 'churches' have been perverted by the works of men.




> *1 Peter 4:17-18*    For the time is come that judgment must begin at the house of God: and if it first begin at us, what shall the end be of them that obey not the gospel of God?  18 And if the righteous scarcely be saved, where shall the ungodly and the sinner appear? _(KJV)_

----------


## Created4

> That is correct.  Lots of people can claim they are christians, by only making the claim they are.  Their works/deeds prove otherwise.  
> 
> Matthew 7:15  (KJV)
> 15 Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves.


How do you define "Christian"? The believers in the NT did not use that term. It was a derogatory term and first used for the Gentile believers, as all of the original believers called themselves "Jews".

*What Does it Mean to be a “Christian”?*

----------


## Created4

> Don't be fooled by those who subscribe to the perversions of man.  Many if not all of the big box advertised 'churches' have been perverted by the works of men.


What about the non-"big-box" churches? I ask again what I asked above: "Do you know of ANY Christian churches who have taken a position against government-funded adoption and foster care??"

Because the current foster care and adoption industries are trafficking children.

*The U.S. Foster Care System: Modern Day Slavery and Child Trafficking*

*Child Kidnapping and Trafficking: A Lucrative U.S. Business Funded by Taxpayers*

----------


## donnay

> How do you define "Christian"? The believers in the NT did not use that term. It was a derogatory term and first used for the Gentile believers, as all of the original believers called themselves "Jews".
> 
> *What Does it Mean to be a “Christian”?*


Christians are Disciples of Jesus Christ.

----------


## donnay

> What about the non-"big-box" churches? I ask again what I asked above: "Do you know of ANY Christian churches who have taken a position against government-funded adoption and foster care??"
> 
> Because the current foster care and adoption industries are trafficking children.
> 
> *The U.S. Foster Care System: Modern Day Slavery and Child Trafficking*
> 
> *Child Kidnapping and Trafficking: A Lucrative U.S. Business Funded by Taxpayers*


Luke 17:2
“It were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and he cast into the sea, than that he should offend one of these little ones.”

----------


## Dr.3D

> What about the non-"big-box" churches? I ask again what I asked above: "Do you know of ANY Christian churches who have taken a position against government-funded adoption and foster care??"
> 
> Because the current foster care and adoption industries are trafficking children.
> 
> *The U.S. Foster Care System: Modern Day Slavery and Child Trafficking*
> 
> *Child Kidnapping and Trafficking: A Lucrative U.S. Business Funded by Taxpayers*


My church doesn't!



> *Matthew 18:20*   For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them. _(KJV)_

----------


## donnay

> My church doesn't!


Neither does mine.

----------


## Created4

> Christians are Disciples of Jesus Christ.


According to what definition? That is not what they called themselves in the NT.

Today just about anyone calls themselves a Christian. Catholic, Mormon, Jehovah Witness, etc.

----------


## Created4

> My church doesn't!


Your church has a policy that takes a stand against foster care and adoption with federal funding?

----------


## Created4

> Neither does mine.


Your church has a policy that takes a stand against foster care and adoption with federal funding? Every church I have ever known had members who were fostering or who had adopted children.

----------


## Created4

> Luke 17:2
> “It were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and he cast into the sea, than that he should offend one of these little ones.”



*Southern Baptist Church: Leader in Foster Care and Adoption – Home to Pedophiles

Pedophilia Crimes Against Children Inside and Outside the Church – Time to Acknowledge the Child Sex Trafficking Problem

Texas Baptist Home Failed to Protect Foster Kids from Sexual Abuse

Former County Administrator, CPS Board Member, and Pastor’s Wife Sentenced to Prison for Child Sex Trafficking Involvement

Pastor Convicted of Repeatedly Raping Adopted Daughter Gets Light Sentence Because of “Longtime Ministry”*

The U.S. leads the world in pedophilia and child sex trafficking. And for those arrested in connection with these crimes, if you were to ask them what religion they are, I would predict most of them would say "Christian."

Not a religion I would want to be associated with. I will associate myself with Jesus Christ and him alone. Not a religious organization...

----------


## donnay

> According to what definition? That is not what they called themselves in the NT.
> 
> Today just about anyone calls themselves a Christian. Catholic, Mormon, Jehovah Witness, etc.


True, that is why you need discernment and know them by their deeds.  Lots of deception out there.  Kind of like political parties, you have to pay attention...just because someone calls themselves one party or the other, you have to pay attention and not trust  s/he just because they say so.

----------


## donnay

> Your church has a policy that takes a stand against foster care and adoption with federal funding? Every church I have ever known had members who were fostering or who had adopted children.


I am not a member of any organized church.  Christianity to me is not a religion it is a reality.  I read my Bible everyday and stay in my Father's Word.

----------


## donnay

> *Southern Baptist Church: Leader in Foster Care and Adoption – Home to Pedophiles
> 
> Pedophilia Crimes Against Children Inside and Outside the Church – Time to Acknowledge the Child Sex Trafficking Problem
> 
> Texas Baptist Home Failed to Protect Foster Kids from Sexual Abuse
> 
> Former County Administrator, CPS Board Member, and Pastor’s Wife Sentenced to Prison for Child Sex Trafficking Involvement
> 
> Pastor Convicted of Repeatedly Raping Adopted Daughter Gets Light Sentence Because of “Longtime Ministry”*
> ...


Who do you think is running these religions?  Satan has taken over organized religion a long time ago.  The handwriting has been on the wall for a long time for those who have been paying attention.

----------


## Created4

> Who do you think is running these religions?  Satan has taken over organized religion a long time ago.  The handwriting has been on the wall for a long time for those who have been paying attention.


I think that is the main point I am trying to communicate. When one calls themselves a "Christian," it is nearly impossible then to divorce oneself from the organized Christian religion, which has almost an infinite number of sects and denominations.

And since it is not the term believers in the NT used of themselves, why should we?

----------


## Dr.3D

> I think that is the main point I am trying to communicate. When one calls themselves a "Christian," it is nearly impossible then to divorce oneself from the organized Christian religion, which has almost an infinite number of sects and denominations.
> 
> And since it is not the term believers in the NT used of themselves, why should we?


I guess I should have quoted all of 1 Peter 4, please notice where the word Christian is used.




> *1 Peter 4:1-19*   Forasmuch then as Christ hath suffered for us in the flesh, arm yourselves likewise with the same mind: for he that hath suffered in the flesh hath ceased from sin;  2 That he no longer should live the rest of his time in the flesh to the lusts of men, but to the will of God.  3 For the time past of our life may suffice us to have wrought the will of the Gentiles, when we walked in lasciviousness, lusts, excess of wine, revellings, banquetings, and abominable idolatries:  4 Wherein they think it strange that ye run not with them to the same excess of riot, speaking evil of you:  5 Who shall give account to him that is ready to judge the quick and the dead.  6 For for this cause was the gospel preached also to them that are dead, that they might be judged according to men in the flesh, but live according to God in the spirit.  7 But the end of all things is at hand: be ye therefore sober, and watch unto prayer.  8 And above all things have fervent charity among yourselves: for charity shall cover the multitude of sins.  9 Use hospitality one to another without grudging.  10 As every man hath received the gift, even so minister the same one to another, as good stewards of the manifold grace of God.  11 If any man speak, let him speak as the oracles of God; if any man minister, let him do it as of the ability which God giveth: that God in all things may be glorified through Jesus Christ, to whom be praise and dominion for ever and ever. Amen.  12 Beloved, think it not strange concerning the fiery trial which is to try you, as though some strange thing happened unto you:  13 But rejoice, inasmuch as ye are partakers of Christ's sufferings; that, when his glory shall be revealed, ye may be glad also with exceeding joy.  14 If ye be reproached for the name of Christ, happy are ye; for the spirit of glory and of God resteth upon you: on their part he is evil spoken of, but on your part he is glorified.  15 But let none of you suffer as a murderer, or as a thief, or as an evildoer, or as a busybody in other men's matters.  16 Yet if any man suffer as a Christian, let him not be ashamed; but let him glorify God on this behalf.  17 For the time is come that judgment must begin at the house of God: and if it first begin at us, what shall the end be of them that obey not the gospel of God?  18 And if the righteous scarcely be saved, where shall the ungodly and the sinner appear?  19 Wherefore let them that suffer according to the will of God commit the keeping of their souls to him in well doing, as unto a faithful Creator. _(KJV)_


I guess since donnay and I are gathered together in the name of Jesus, we can say, we are glad you visted our church.

----------


## donnay

> I guess I should have quoted all of 1 Peter 4, please notice where the word Christian is used.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess since donnay and I are gathered together in the name of Jesus, we can say, we are glad you visted our church.




I am having a Bean Supper tonight.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I am having a Bean Supper tonight.


I can almost smell them cooking.

----------


## Created4

> I guess I should have quoted all of 1 Peter 4, please notice where the word Christian is used.
> 
> I guess since donnay and I are gathered together in the name of Jesus, we can say, we are glad you visted our church.


Yes, if you click on the link above (pasting it again here below) regarding the meaning of "christian," you will see that all 3 occurrences of the word in the NT are dealt with, including I Peter 4, and they are all negative. It was the term used for those outside the community of faith, not the believers themselves. You will not find any verses in Scripture where those belonging to "the way" refer to themselves as "Christians."

As to the meaning of "church," that is a whole other topic. The English word church, which was allegedly chosen by King James, is not a real accurate word to use to translate the most common Greek word it translates, which is ekklesia, a called out assembly. It (the Greek word) is used in a secular sense also such as Acts 19:39 where most English translations use "assembly."

"Church" was used to enforce the belief in apostolic authority handed down to the Pope to give him his authority.

It is said when the reformer Tyndale did his English translation of the Bible, he used the word "assembly" throughout to translate ekklesia, EXCEPT Acts 19:39 where he used the word "church," just to piss off the Pope. He was later burned at the stake as a heretic.

*What Does it Mean to be a “Christian”?*

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> As to the meaning of "church," that is a whole other topic. The English word church, which was allegedly chosen by King James, is not a real accurate word to use to translate the most common Greek word it translates, which is ekklesia, a called out assembly. It (the Greek word) is used in a secular sense also such as Acts 19:39 where most English translations use assembly.


Yup, 100% correct. The word church is at best an equivocal word in modern English. And it certainly can't refer to an *angry mob* as in Acts here.

----------


## Firestarter

I think that the following (posted in another thread on Mormon Mitt Romney) fits in well here.



> *Is the Mormon Church Behind a Worldwide Child Sex Trafficking Ring Operating out of Arizona?*



I've found some background information on the LDS Church and Christian Zionism... that have some strange ideas on "prophecy" (I'm not sure if it fits in this thread, but I don't like to start a new thread)!
I guess that I'm an anti-Zionist by the way...


The Mormon Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints (LDS) was founded on a platform of blatant Zionism. In general, Mormons are staunch Zionists.
The following article on the Mormon-Zionist connection is by a Mormon, who confirms that the LDS church at its basis is Zionist

From its earliest days, more than 180 years ago, the LDS Church has called on Jews to gather in Palestine and form a state. The first edition of the LDS newspaper announced that it _comes to bring good tidings of great joy to all people, but more especially to the House of Israel scattered abroad, for  the Lord hath set His hand again the second time to restore them to the lands of their inheritance_.

In 1834, a Mormon newspaper editor explained: 


> We believe that God has set His hand to recover the remnant of His people, Israel; and that the time is near when He will bring them from the four winds and reinstate them upon their own lands which He gave their fathers by covenant.


At the dedication of the first temple of the LDS cult in 1836, the President of the Church asked that _the children of Judah may begin to return to the lands which thou didst give to Abraham, their father_.

The LDS Church has officially supported the creation of Israel.
After Israel was established, the LDS purchased thousands of dollars of Israel bonds. 

There has also been a controversial practice by the LDS Church to baptise Jews that were killed (including in the Holocaust), which included Anne Frank, Albert Einstein and Simon Wiesenthals parents: https://jewishjournal.com/mobile_20111212/79731/
(http://archive.is/SabZQ)


I guess that some Mormons will strongly disagree with the following Texe Marrs article...

Texe Marrs calls the _thoroughly Zionist and Judaic_ LDS church one of the _notorious and whorish daughters of the beast_ (Satan).
The Mormon Church has all the _artificial trappings of a false Christianity_, including a counterfeit New Testament (_The Book of Mormon_), and a counterfeit Jesus. It also teaches of the coming of the New Jerusalem.

While the Mormons worship Jesus, this is not the Jesus of the New Testament. According to Mormons, Jesus was a mere man who earned his godhood. According to Marrs, the Mormon Jesus is the _spiritual brother of Lucifer_, who, according to the Mormons indoctrination, will be redeemed and he, like Jesus, will become a god.
Even more bizarre is that (some or all?) Mormons believe that the Father God, like Jesus, was once a man. The Mormon God resides on a star called Kolob where he copulates with his many wives to produces more children, male and female. All of his male spiritual children will someday become a god over their own star-planet (with their own harem of wives to produce more Gods).

The Mormons even believe that their men, if faithful to the LDS Church, will earn their own star-planet, where they can have sex with their harem of wives to produce ever more Gods.

The Jewish rabbis cooperate fully with the Salt Lake City Mormons elite to achieve their earthly goals. The LDS Church tries to exalt physical Israel as Gods Chosen People and establish a Hebrew-led global empire, led by a Hebrew King.

The Mormon Church isnt only Zionist in character, but also Freemasonic; its rituals and doctrines are essentially Masonic. The founder of the LDS cult, Joseph Smith, was a Freemason.
Freemasonry is also a Zionist cult, which has adopted the Jewish Kabbala for its doctrine and rituals. Mormonism, Masonry, and Judaism are 3 interlinked and inseparable components of _Satans Zionist Army_: https://www.texemarrs.com/052012/rab...ve_mormons.htm
(http://archive.is/6FVnM)


I have also found some interesting information on Christian Zionism...

According to (some or all?) Christian Zionists, Donald Trump has an important role in fulfilling prophecy:



> According to Christian Zionists, before Christ returns, the nation of Israel must be resurrected (they believe the modern State of Israel fulfills this prophecy), that a third Jewish temple must be built (they believe *Donald Trump* is instrumental in helping to fulfill this prophecy as we speak), that the third temple will bring the Antichrist to power and that he will proclaim himself to be the real Christ in that temple, that he will deceive the modern State of Israel and most of the world into believing that he is Christ and that he will then unleash a worldwide holocaust against, yes, the Jews and all mankind, resulting in the death of most of the worlds population.
> After this, they believe, Christ will come and defeat the Antichrist at Armageddon. Oh, I left out one important part: Christian Zionists believe that sometime before Antichrist begins his worldwide conquest, they will all be raptured to heaven.


Christian Zionists also believe that the prophecy can only be fulfilled by bringing a (or the?) Antichrist that will orchestrate a new Holocaust on the Jews. This once again confirms that Zionism, at its very root, is anti-Semitic: https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...3&t=1538#p6007

----------


## Firestarter

This was posted in another thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6906053



> Originally Posted by enhanced_deficit
> 
> 
> That was informative. 
> 
> Did not know LDS Church took such strong stance in mideast interventions and was for creation of a state based on 'Chosen race' dogma/blood line connection. May have wrongly assumed that they championed racial equality and freedom for everyone, need to read up more on their theology and history.
> 
> 
> Do that, you will find that we believe GOD can and will do his own work in his own time without the need for US government intervention.


Having read a bit, please correct me if I'm wrong, Mormons believe that there are 3 Godhead, the Father, the Son and the Holy Spirit.
Contrary to Christian doctrine, these are 3 seperate entities, with both the Father (Yahwe) and Son (Jesus Christ), having been human men, before becoming Gods.

That's besides that all the good, obedient Mormon men, can become the God of their own private starplanet, where they can have sex with their harem of wifes, to produce ever more Gods.
While Jesus and Yahwe also continue to produce ever more Gods.

I do not understand what you mean by "GOD" as in the singular, as there are multiple Gods (at least 3).
Can you please explain this?!?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> This was posted in another thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6906053
> 
> Having read a bit, please correct me if I'm wrong, Mormons believe that there are 3 Godhead, the Father, the Son and the Holy Spirit.
> Contrary to Christian doctrine, these are 3 seperate entities, with both the Father (Yahwe) and Son (Jesus Christ), having been human men, before becoming Gods.
> 
> That's besides that all the good, obedient Mormon men, can become the God of their own private starplanet, where they can have sex with their harem of wifes, to produce ever more Gods.
> While Jesus and Yahwe also continue to produce ever more Gods.
> 
> I do not understand what you mean by "GOD" as in the singular, as there are multiple Gods (at least 3).
> Can you please explain this?!?


Only some of that is true.

I'm not going to discuss it here, if you put this in the religion subforum I might respond if I feel you genuinely want the truth and aren't just trying to attack me and my religion.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> This was posted in another thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6906053
> 
> Having read a bit, please correct me if I'm wrong, Mormons believe that there are 3 Godhead, the Father, the Son and the Holy Spirit.
> Contrary to Christian doctrine, these are 3 seperate entities, with both the Father (Yahwe) and Son (Jesus Christ), having been human men, before becoming Gods.
> 
> That's besides that all the good, obedient Mormon men, can become the God of their own private starplanet, where they can have sex with their harem of wifes, to produce ever more Gods.
> While Jesus and Yahwe also continue to produce ever more Gods.
> 
> I do not understand what you mean by "GOD" as in the singular, as there are multiple Gods (at least 3).
> Can you please explain this?!?





> Only some of that is true.
> 
> I'm not going to discuss it here, if you put this in the religion subforum I might respond if I feel you genuinely want the truth and aren't just trying to attack me and my religion.


I guess this is in the religion subforum, create a thread for it by itself and convince me you are really interested in the truth if you want answers.

----------

